# Banner Elk or Boone NC areas, 12/22- out 12/27 or 26th if necessary sleeps 6



## delta757jr (Nov 30, 2014)

I would like a place in the Banner Elk area that sleeps at least 6, there are 5 of us.  I am willing to pay up to $100 per night.

Check in 12/22 and check out 12/27, I could check out 12/26 if necessary. 

Boone, Blowing Rock and Linville areas would be OK as well.  We would like to ski at Sugar Mountain that week so that's why I'm trying to get in the Banner Elk area.

I would rather pay someone on TUG instead of a hotel chain.  Plus the accommodations are nicer.

Thanks,

Chris Russell


----------



## delta757jr (Nov 30, 2014)

I know this isn't a full week but we are doing the polar express train ride late the night of the 21st so I was just going to stay over in Bryson City, NC that night.  It's about a 2.5 hour drive from there back to Banner Elk area.  I didn't want to start that drive at 11pm.

If there is something I can do to make this more attractive, such as pay for the full week even though I can't check in until the 22nd let me know.  I'm open to suggestions.


----------

